# 26 ext



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have decided to get a new 26 for CC would I be wasting my money to get a extention ? When I held one it seams my pinky was just hangin there. Would the extention cause a problem when drawing from say your pocet?:buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the pinky rests are best when using the 26 as a belt gun. When carried in a pocket or on the ankle, the flat baseplate is best for most people of average size. However, I doubt it would cause a problem drawing, as long as the pocket is big enough in general to house the biggish 26.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

The extension makes it a compact Glock 19...so you should've gotten the compact if you want to extend the grip. Stick with the stock magazine, your middle and ring fingers are the only real muscles you need to grip.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> The extension makes it a compact Glock 19...so you should've gotten the compact if you want to extend the grip.


+1

Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


I disagree. Depending on how you carry/use the gun, the subcompact can be the most versatile.

- With the flat baseplate, the 26 works as an ankle or pocket gun (in some pants/shorts). This is difficult or impossible with a 19.
- With a pinky rest or "Plus Two" baseplate, the 26 works fine as a belt gun, and is just as "shootable" (in a realistic defensive context) as a 19. I use the pinky rest mags since I am wary of Plus Two reliability.
- With a full-length (or longer) mag from a 17, the 26 works well as a bedside gun. I don't even bring my 17 out of hibernation for home defense. I just throw a 17 mag in the 26 at bedtime.

As a dedicated belt gun, yes, the 19 is better. But for greater versatility, the 26 wins the day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


I have to disagree with that one. In my case, I like the XD. I carried a full-size XD40 for almost 2 years and decided I wanted the XD9SC for a carry gun instead. The full size grip was the right size for my hand, but I found it printed too much for my liking. The SC grip was a bit too small for me as I didn't like my pinkie dangling. There is nothing in the XD line that's in-between. Solution: add a Pearce extension. The gun fits perfectly now, it doesn't print like the full-size, and I shoot just fine with it. It is absolutely *not* the wrong gun for me.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

submoa said:


> +1
> 
> Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


I dont know, what about guys that don't like the +2 due to reliability issues. I think the G26 is a very good multi purpose gun. Add the pinky rest (plus 2 or not) for ease of draw in a shoulder holster or IWB, and without in the pocket or on the ankle.
I like the idea or G19 back up mags.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine came with the +2 glock brand extensions, haven't had any problems with them. sometimes the 31+2 has Ftf though


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am always leery of mechanical deviations from a good original design. I may be overly cautious on the Plus Twos, but 11 rounds of 9mm is plenty for me anyway.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

subMOA said:


> Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


What does a pinky rest do? Extends the grip to provide a sufficient resting place for your pinky. The G26 gets G19 grip length with no added mag capacity.

*Mike Barham* states correctly that using the flat baseplate shortens the grip on a 26 for improved concealability - _but then you aren't using the pinky rest are you?_

If you want maximum flexibility, carry the 26 with the flat baseplate in your holster, and use a 19 (or 17) mag with mag sleeve as your reload. The alternative of another 26 mag plus pinky rest as reload is just plain stupid since you aren't saving any space. Springfield figured this out by shipping a 10rd mag and +6 mag with sleeve for their subcompact XDs.










*If you have pinky rests attached to your 26 mags all the time, you bought the wrong gun. You need a 19.*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> But if you have pinky rests attached to your 26 mags *all the time*, you bought the wrong gun. You need a 19.


I agree with that statement.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the addvice I guess I don`t need an ext.::smt1099 I have found one on glock world for $ 459. I think I will be ordering it this weekend
I also noticed some grips called AGrip has anyone used them??


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Unless you have very big hands, the A-Grips are unnecessary. The Glock 26 gives most people enough thickness as it is, and has good non-slip checkering molded into the frame. The tacky A-Grips also suck for carrying in a pocket.

Best idea is to get the gun, shoot a thousand or so rounds, _then_ decide what modifications you need - if any. My Glocks are bone-stock except for night sights.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks,The info you can get from people who know can save you alot of money I love this forum THANKS agin:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Rounder1106 (Jan 31, 2009)

submoa said:


> +1
> 
> Pinky rests w/o adding mag capacity is just an admission you bought the wrong gun.


I must have really bought the wrong gun becuse I carry with the 33 round clip in there........:mrgreen:
j/k


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

This is all excellent info. I've chosen to go with the 26 as my first handgun for concealment. I handled one over the weekend that had an OEM extension. I'm not sure if that means the mag capacity was increased or not.

Maybe I'm reading into this too much--why is it that if all of the mags for your G26 are extended, you bought the wrong gun? Isn't the 26, then, just a more versatile 19? One that you can "shrink" by putting the stock mag into? Or are there other considerations? (barrel length, etc.)

Pardon my ignorance...!!


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

DeltaNu1142 said:


> Maybe I'm reading into this too much--why is it that if all of the mags for your G26 are extended, you bought the wrong gun? Isn't the 26, then, just a more versatile 19? One that you can "shrink" by putting the stock mag into? Or are there other considerations? (barrel length, etc.)
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...!!


Not ignorant at all, its a valid point....there is no right or wrong answer with either of these guns, something can be said for the longer site radius of the 19, and its larger stock capacity, and also the smaller size of the 26....you can do more with the 26, I.E. shrink it down smaller, but it will never have the longer site radius of the 19....it all depends on what you need, a stock 26 is a pretty good gun, but most people will tell you the 19 is perfection....the 26 is smaller but all things considdered not that much....both are awesome...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

carry mine everyday IWB with a +0 pinky extention.....i didnt buy the wron gun cause i wanted the 1 inch shorter barrel than the 19


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I just traded in my Sig and got a Glock 26, its the gun I have wanted for quite a while.....and lets just say Im not dissapointed, I did some of my best shooting ever on my first night with it.....my other two guns are fulll size so I was very happy with how well I did with it.....I dont feel yet that need the pinky extension because my first experince with shooting it was so good.....Im sure I will pick a few up to see how they work but its true, you dont need the pinky finger to shoot well....I also fired 150 rounds through it and of course had not one issue, just an extremely positive first owner experience with a new Glock....I didnt find it snappy at all, when I grab it my hand finds the right spot right away, Its easy to put on target with the light weight and I think the trigger is just as good as my Sig...which is saying alot because that gun was bad ass, but just not right for me for every day use....I hope things continue to go well....I dont think Ive ever been so impressed with a gun as this new 26...


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have huge hands and do not mind the G26 grip. Most of the sub compact concealed carry pistols I own or have shot do not have nice large grips. If I want a nice full size grip then I would reach for my G17. I just got used to not having a place for my little finger. No big deal. I can wear almost any clothing setup and you would not be able to tell I am carrying. Its a trade off.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I picked up a couple Glock 26 plus1 mags this weekend, I think they were made by Pierce but had Glock on the package too, but anyways, so far I actually like the feel of the stock gun better, I dont mind my pinky under the gun and I feel like I have just as good a grip as with the extension....if anything the extension feels kinda weird, my first two days using them I still dont like them as much as the stock mags....but I will keep using them for a while to see if I get used to them....that extension makes a difference carrying too, it doesnt seem like much but when you can notice the difference...


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Mike Barham said:


> I disagree. Depending on how you carry/use the gun, the subcompact can be the most versatile.
> 
> - With the flat baseplate, the 26 works as an ankle or pocket gun (in some pants/shorts). This is difficult or impossible with a 19.
> - With a pinky rest or "Plus Two" baseplate, the 26 works fine as a belt gun, and is just as "shootable" (in a realistic defensive context) as a 19. I use the pinky rest mags since I am wary of Plus Two reliability.
> ...


I completely agree with Mike on this. I shoot the G26 as well as the G19 and it's so much more versatile when carrying. Even as a belt gun, the shorter backstrap and slightly shorter barrel helps me when carrying on my belt AIWB. That's how I usually carry. It's really not too bad shooting it with the 2 fingered grip either. Just takes practice.


----------



## DenLee (Nov 8, 2009)

I use the stock mag for pocket carry if I am wearing something that it will fit.
I use the +2 in a fanny pack when running the dog.
I use the G19 with adapter for an extra room gun for quick grab.
They all work for me.


----------

